# The Pet Care Trust supports The Kennel Club



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

From Dog Genetic health

Pet Care Trust
Owning a dog can be tremendously rewarding. It has been proven that
owning a dog brings a wide range of health and social benefits to owners
and their families. Knowledge of pedigree dog breeds can also help to
provide a more accurate picture of a dog's character, as well as of any
hereditary conditions, thereby enabling potential owners to make an
informed choice with regard to which dog is best suited to their
lifestyle.

The Pet Care Trust wholly supports the Kennel Club in its scientific
work to help breeders eradicate debilitating hereditary conditions from
pedigree breeds. Furthermore, the Trust applauds many of the KC's other
schemes that enhance the lives of all types of dogs and their owners,
such as their Good Citizen Dog Training Scheme, their 'Open for Dogs'
initiative, and KC Dog.


----------

